# I`d bet it can`t be completed



## kuso (Jul 28, 2003)

A


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2003)

See? Told ya.....the first one first one fucked it up already


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

B........punk.


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> B........punk.



Thank you


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Of all of the useless thread you've started, this must be the worst!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Of all of the useless thread you've started, this must be the worst!



ANOTHER fuck up @And to think......this time by the beautiful jen


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

Z


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2003)

I started to say HOLE!


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2003)

Threee strikes and you fuckers are OUT!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

let's see, where were we...

C


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

My impersonation of Kuso reciting the alphabet....

A,B,C...Hic-up.....ddddD...E-F-f*#k!ng-G.....H..hic-up...I,J,K......glug glug glug..M,M,M,N,L,O,P........Q, R...hic-up hic-up......VandD....W,X.........glug glug glug.....hic-up......Y and B.......Now I've said my..........A.......hic-up.......and Z..........next ti...m...e..........K'THUD.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 28, 2003)

From the sequene A, (oops blah blah blah), B, (blah blah blah, Z, (blah blah blah), C, (blah blah blah), that would leave this:

"Delta"

Next move please...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> My impersonation of Kuso reciting the alphabet....



Does Vodka make you hiccup?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 28, 2003)

I though he was a fan of bourbon mainly......what was that four roses stuff? Maybe it was moonshine.  


E.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.....................F


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh gee, what's next?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

H ... ell if I know


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

I.............don't know


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

J...ust type the next letter...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2003)

o-K


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

L (oser)? or we still ok?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2003)

M ost definitely


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

N-obis (as in ora pro nobis) {3 at one time, q is next   }


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Quite a group we have here...


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

R-eally?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

S-exual Intellectuals


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

T-oo much testosterome


----------



## kuso (Jul 29, 2003)

U fuckers finally caught on it seems  lol


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

V - ery much so ....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

W-hat'd you expect


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

X chromosomes  to prime the pump for Y


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Zoiks!  We did it!!!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

Now what?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

You got me


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

One...


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

two heads is better than one


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2003)

Three strikes and you're out.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

4 balls and you walk


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2003)

Five fingers on each hand.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

six "feet", the distance between the tips of the "fingers" of outstretched arms - commonly called the fathom


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2003)

Seven days a week.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 29, 2003)

octosyllabic - hahahahahahahaha (e.g. "UNAPOLOGETICALLY", this is 8 ... somone please continue)


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

nine lives to a cat .... unfortunatley


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

kuso is a perfect 10


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

11 lords a-leaping


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

12 days of Christmas


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 30, 2003)

friday the 13th


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

Apollo 14


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

15 Minutes (New Denero film)


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

Sweet 16.....


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

"I am 16 going on 17" (sound of music)


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

F 18 Blue Angel


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Nineteen Eighty-Four (Novel by George Orwell - Big Brother is alive and well  )


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

20 years is celebrated as the "coming of age" in Japan.......


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2003)

21 gun salute


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Catch 22 - terrific novel


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

23D - My seat on the plane to Vegas!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

I once read 23 was a prefered number for members of the  Illuminati.......


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

beaten to the post by 24 seconds?? lol


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

(damn had 24 or 6 to 4 in the queue too)


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

25 days of Christmas(Fox TV)


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

There are 26 letters in the English alphabet


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

and 27" of my waist


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

28 Days

Its a movie


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> and 27" of my waist


Damn!


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

27...........

I have a couple......

If you add up all the numbers between 2 and 7, the total is 27

The coloured balls in snooker have a total value of 27. 

There are 27 books in the New Testament of the Bible.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

late again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2003)

26 Yankees World Series Championships (eat your heart out IAB)


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

28 is a perfect number


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> late again.




 I had more to type  lol


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Get with it people! The jodi #1 already took care of that!!!


slackers.


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Get with it people! The jodi #1 already took care of that!!!
> 
> 
> slackers.




I think my perfect number is better than a movie, and hey, it is my thread   ....

anyway....29......

There are 29 days in February in a leap year.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

hey kuso...what no comment on #10


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think my perfect number is better than a movie, and hey, it is my thread   ....
> 
> anyway....29......
> ...



 cop out.


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey kuso...what no comment on #10



Sorry......I was going to answer that 12 inches was what your comment made me, but someone took that and I didn`t want to exaggerate and say 13"  

Thanks


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> cop out.



Cop out?? LOL

Well, just for you then


29 is the highest possible hand in a game of cribbage.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

(on to Kuso )
Mark Anthony and Cleopatra died in 30 AD. 
At 30 kilograms the great bustard is the heaviest flighted bird. 
Dancer and actor Fred Astaire appeared in 30 Hollywood films. 
In the UK the speed limit in a built up area is 30 miles per hour. 
30% of the world's oil comes from the Persian Gulf region. 
English theoretical physicist Stephen Hawking was honored for his theories by being made the youngest fellow of the Royal Society, at the age of 30 


30 days hath September, April, June and November (all the rest have 31 except February which has 28 and 29 in a leap year). 
The maximum length for a water polo court is 30 metres. Goals must be 30 centimetres deep. 
Lions cautiously stalk their prey but once within striking distance sprint at speeds of upto 30 miles per hour. 
A volleyball court is 30 feet wide and each side is 30 feet long. 
Tokyo's population is about 30 million making it the most populated city in the world. 
The 30 year's war lasted from 1618 to 1648. It involved most of the countries of western Europe, and was fought mainly in Germany. 
The 30 years anniversary is a pearl anniversary.


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

31 is a Mersenne prime.


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

30 days in a billing cycle

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

32 caliber is whimpy


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Cop out?? LOL
> 
> Well, just for you then
> ...


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

(come on 33 is easy - somone jump in)


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

34.....
my waist size

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

You skipped 33 so I will backfill. 
Was Aerosmith???s song "Big Ten Inch Record" released in a 33 RPM format? _??????She just love my big 10 inch (pause) ??? record of her favorite blues..."_


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> ... long list of 30's deleted ...



Very impressive.    (Note to self: Do not play Trivial Pursuit against OceanDude.)


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Rome had 35 voting tribes: Aemilia, Aniensis (Juniorum),Arnensis, Camillia, Claudia, Clustuminia, Collina, Cornelia, Esquilina, Fabia, Falerna/Falerina, Galeria, Horatia, Lemonia, Maecia, Menenia, Oufetina, Palatina, Papiria, Poblilia, Pollia, Pomptina/Pontina, Pupinia, Quirina, Romilia, Sabatina, Scaptia, Sergia, Stellatina, Suburana, Teretina, Tromentina, Velina, Voltinia/Votininia, Voturia


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

34......what my waist _used_ to be... 

And will be again!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

36 - what my waist will never be!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Very impressive.    (Note to self: Do not play Trivial Pursuit against OceanDude.)



Not really I was original up till 33. I was being ridiculously excessive to illustrate that anyone can cheat like kuso when I found his number trivia site...


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

36DD .... nice


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

Apparently people type faster than I do ...


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

37 bottles of beer on the waaaallllll...


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

The 38th parallel in Korea - the fate of the world may very well be determined on events here.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2003)

39DD....Even Better! 

And more interesting than the 38th Parallel in Korea.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

ah 40 - your momma didn't tell you this but this is when you start to need reading glasses - sigh...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

1939 was year worlds fair held @ New York


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 1939 was year worlds fair held @ New York



ahem, yer behind the times by a few hours...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

oops..lemme get up to speed..

41

1941, year Pearl Harbor was bombed


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

42 - The answer to the great question of life, the universe ...  and everything - Douglas Adams's Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

43 richard petty's race #


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

colt 45


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

sorry had to delete my original 44 reference - not what  I intended...

44 Magnum - Dirty Harry's favorite...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

WWII ended in 1945


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

46 - the number of chromosones in the human cell


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

1949 Air Force separated from US Army, became own military branch


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Uhm he missed 47-48... dude can't count..
backfillinng to catch us up and make it legit.

There were 48 constellations of stars known to the ancient Greeks. 
47 is a prime number and 4 and 7 are my favorite numbers.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

damn! Meant 47!
dude is tired!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

48 is divided by the numbers 6 and 8!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn! Meant 47!
> dude is tired!


Billy Baker, the father of the Airforce would be pissed...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

billy baker? who TF is that? Never heard of him....you got that one right? That does not sound familiar...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2003)

San Francisco 49'ers


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2003)

50 states in America


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

p-51 mustang


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

52 card pick up


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

53, first year for the Corvette


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Fifty-Four Forty or Fight!
The boundary established by the Oregon Tready still exists today between the United States and independent Canada.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Willis Eugene Lamb and Polykarp Kusch won the Nobel Prize in Physics 1955


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

1956 .... my favourite year of the Chev Bel-Air


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Heinz 57 Sauce


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2003)

57 Heinz varieties


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

57 milwuaki braves won world series


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2003)

Damn, I had to type more letters!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

(psst. you got to pick a number in advance and have your answer handy...)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

1958 : Britain, U.S.A, and USSR agree to stop nuclear weapons testing


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

59 the age of my parents!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

I stand 5'9" tall..


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

60 ??? The number of seconds in a minute and the number of minutes in an hour???

(The old Babylonian race
Hit on SIXTY to use as their base
The way they divided
The circle, decided
How we view time on a clock face)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

diamond is standard 60 year anniversary gift


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

(this thread could benefit from the effective use of software semaphore technology with timeouts to lock the post to prevent the race conditions we are seeing... (hint hint mr. sysop/admin)


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Legendary Highway 61 (to boostrap the stalled action...)
{In the 1920s, the highway was a lifeline. It was the route taken by hundreds of thousands of southern black people as they headed north in search of better lives. As they made that journey, they took their music with them ??? blues. }


----------



## Dero (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmm???Where is highway 62?


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> I was being ridiculously excessive to illustrate that anyone can cheat like kuso when I found his number trivia site...



None of your answers there came from any site I`d looked at.

And either way, sorry if I thought throwing a few unusual answers out there could be fun; it`s obviously offended you. 

For whatever reason you seem to take this thread as some sort of competition.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> None of your answers there came from any site I`d looked at.
> 
> And either way, sorry if I thought throwing a few unusual answers out there could be fun; it`s obviously offended you.
> ...



You don't need to be sorry and I am not offended. As for competition - I don't see any


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

1963 - the year Martin Luther King delivered his famous "I have a Dream Speech"  on the steps at the Lincoln Memorial in Washington D.C. (on August 28, 1963)


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> As for competition - I don't *see* any



Yep, looks like I was right....oh well, whatever turns you on I guess 

64.......the preferred number of words OceanDude uses when one or two would suffice


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yep, looks like I was right....oh well, whatever turns you on I guess
> 
> 64.......the preferred number of words OceanDude uses when one or two would suffice



Risu inepto res ineptior nulla est (grow up kid - this is just fun chill)

65 Mustang


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Risu inepto res ineptior nulla est (grow up kid)



BWAHAHA  The irony there is fucking beautiful  



In 19*66* decimal currency was introduced in Australia.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

If boxing's the way that you altercate
Why not enter the ring as a welterweight?
But if your weight ain't below
SIXTY-SEVEN kilo/Kuso
Then you'd better crash diet at a helter-skelter rate

(I'm truly enjoying this...Watch out he's winding the watch of his wit, by and by it will strike)


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

dude....thats truely sad...........to just copy a fucked up poem and add my handle....and throw in a shakespeare quote is pretty weak. 67 has way better things......67 camaro for eg.......

1968 was when Ford started production of the infamous Falcon in Oz once again......


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

I was born in 19*69*!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Risu inepto res ineptior nulla est (grow up kid - this is just fun chill)


In my 8 yrs of studying Latin, that is one of THE crappiest translations I've ever seen!!!  You might want to find another translator website


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> In my 8 yrs of studying Latin, that is one of THE crappiest translations I've ever seen!!!  You might want to find another translator website


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 67 has way better things......67 camaro for eg.......



They made some important improvements in 68, but 67/68 is my Camaro of choice


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

70 year I was born.


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2003)

Fashion taken from a 1971 sears catalog 





http://www.aperfectworld.org/page_one.htm


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

glad I was still in diapers then.....


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> In my 8 yrs of studying Latin, that is one of THE crappiest translations I've ever seen!!!  You might want to find another translator website



Whoever said that was a translation? You should know that the actual translation is 

"There is nothing more foolish than a foolish laugh".

Visne saltare? Viam Latam Fungosam scio.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

And now back to the import part of this thread ....

1972 .... The first Godfather movie


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

1973 - "The Sting" with Robert Redford is released (great movie)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2003)

Hmm, we've seemed to have skipped quite a few numbers. I don't recall seeing any of the 100's, 200's etc.

73 - Major League record for home runs in one season, held by Barry Bonds.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Whoever said that was a translation? You should know that the actual translation is
> 
> "There is nothing more foolish than a foolish laugh".
> ...


Usually when people put and English sentence in parenthesis after a sentence in another language it implies it is the translation.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

1974..the year that the Ford Mustang REALLY sucked!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

Tokyo Rose is to laughter & entertainment as a Shitake mushroom is to Kuso.
(75 characters including white spaces & punctuation; hint: ???kuso??? is a Japanese explicative for ???crap???- sorry Kuso nothing personal but I figured it would get the thread moving along again??? )


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

76 trombones...
_music man


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 1974..the year that the Ford Mustang REALLY sucked!



Yep, 74 was the beginning of the end until the late 80s performance wise.

You beat me to 76, the year in which I was born.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

We should change the name of this thread to " I _know_ it will never be finished"


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

77 is the year my baby bro was born


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

78 record


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

79 Atomic number of Gold(Au)


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

M 80 firecracker


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

thallium atomic number 81


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

81-mm MORTAR, M29A1


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

82 Year I graduated high school


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

83...disco officialy dead....sorry dero.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

11/83 of 180 degrees (23 deg 51' 15". ) is the number that Eratosthenes measured as the tilt of the Earth's axis in 276 BC - very close


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

1984 the book


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2003)

1985...the year I can't remember.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

86 somehow means to ditch it or lose it...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

1987 is the year my Cory was born!!!

...and the year I graduated high school


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

Wines from the Barsac/Sauternes region were considered superior in 88!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

I graduated from high school in 89!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

90% is an "A" grade by most standards but I hold a higher standard for religious and doctors.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

#91 .. Sergei Federov of the Detroit Redwings!


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> 
> ( ???kusoEis a Japanese explicative for ???crapE sorry Kuso nothing personal but I figured it would get the thread moving along againE)



Means quite a bit more than that......as a search here will show as I`ve posted it more than once.


19*91* Oz won the Rugby World Cup


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

1992..Clinton elected to office..


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2003)

1993, I came to Japan


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

In 94, on Clinton's watch U.S. intelligence analysts believe about 15,000 North Koreans are at work on a vast, secret underground nuclear facility but he makes a deal with them...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

95, best year of the 4th gen LT1 variant Camaro (ok that was lame...)


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

96 ... the year I graduated high school


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2003)

97......returned to Oz ( for a bit lol )


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

Speaking at a D.C. function in 98, Vice President Al Gore, wowed by the Bulls, said: "I tell you that Michael Jackson is unbelievable, isn't he. He's just unbelievable."  (not realizing that Michael Jordan was a different black dude)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

#99 .... Wayne Gretzky


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

100 bottles of beer on the wall...

or a century


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

shall we continue indefinately or start drinking it down back to "a"?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

101 dalmations


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> shall we continue indefinately or start drinking it down back to "a"?


good question!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

A is for Assmaster.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

B is for Bassmaster


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

C is for crass, crude & coarse


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

C is for C-cup!
very nice...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

D is for Doh! I was too late!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

E is for Erotic


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

F- is for:


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

G is for G-string (the guitar)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

H- hedonism

(NT will wish he had seen this one..)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

I is for ice cream...in particular...peanut butter chocolate and maple walnut on a waffle cone (what i am gonna eat tomorrow  )

J is for J'Bo....thats me!


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

K is for kinky since I know what I want to eat and I know it is not on my diet...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

L is for lamer


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

M is for Monopoly.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

B is for Bill Gates... oops


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 31, 2003)

N is for Nookie 

*************************************
Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

O is for Octopussy... the James Bond movie


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

P is for PPK the walther I own (just like Bond's)


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> M is for Monopoly.



Foul! you made a double entry and preempted the use of mudge...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

That sir was a tripple endtrende, or something 

http://www.kitetoa.com/Pages/Textes/Interviews/L0pht/Dr_Mudge_English.shtml


----------



## firestorm (Aug 4, 2003)

Actually   A  is the beginning of the alphabet and to answer the original question COMPLETELY in that regard you would had needed to type all the letters B through Z. (The complete alphabet)    Saying   B  is not complete but only the next letter and leaves it still Incomplete.   

A is also the beginning of a sentence or phrase so completing a thought following the A and ending it with a period would also be a correct answer.

"A... Day in the Life" is a title of a movie I once saw.      There I completed it.   I WIN.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

Q is for Queen as in Queen Ann


----------



## firestorm (Aug 4, 2003)

hahaha  your too funny Queen Ann.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

R is for Roughishly handsome


----------



## firestorm (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't even know roughishly was a word.  Did you just make that up BF??  hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

S is for 'slammin!


(was'sup, firestorm! how's things, old man! back on mids!Wahoo!)


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 5, 2003)

T is for testosterone - get some.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

U is for - Under Dog!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

V is for Victory!!! in defeating the fat war!!!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 5, 2003)

W is for waist - the final frontier


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 6, 2003)

X ... is for XXX movies  what the hell starts with x?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

Y, Xctasy of course


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

Z - is for Zoolander


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 9, 2003)

1 ....


----------

